# Bit of a drive, 25-10-09



## Kitah (Oct 25, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a few pics of what I found tonight  

I apologize for the crap pics of everything excluding the Burton's lizards, didn't do well on the photography side tonight  

Feel free to ID the geckos  And I think the snake is a keelback? probably wrong, usually am though lol.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 25, 2009)

snakes a keelback, geckos are bynoes geckos and the last looks like an asian house gecko or it might be some sort of gehyra sp but cant tell from the pic. love the burtons shots

thanks.


----------



## Kitah (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry bout the crappy picture of the second gecko, it was pretty darned speedy lol. If it helps, it had a pale creamy base colour with darker reddish-brown lateral stripes and other markings dorsally. 

I quite liked the look of the Bynoes gecko, never seen them before  I gather the movements it was doing with its tail were as a defence mechanism/behaviour, to attract predators to the tail instead of the head? Took a short video of it, thought it was pretty cool. (and no, I did no touch or get too close to any of the reptiles in these photos)

Thankyou


----------



## reptilerob (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome photos, well done. Those keelbacks are a great looking snake i reckon. Do people keep them as pets? Thanks for sharing these great shots.


----------

